# Dressage



## BlackStallion (Apr 3, 2007)

All I found was to keep your palms facing eachother, now down. :wink:


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

It is difficult for me to see with those pictures, do you by chance have a close up to the side?


----------



## Horse_love999 (Mar 17, 2007)

no im sorry i dont have another other close up ones, but thanks for answering it! lol    

.:chelsea:.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

He's lovely Chelsea! :wink: 

I'd say you have nice, deep, relaxed seat. Your back looks straight.... you look good!
Only two things I did notice was thumbs need to be pointing up, and toes in.... but overall, fabulous! :wink:


----------



## Horse_love999 (Mar 17, 2007)

thanks guys i really apreciate it!     


.:Chelsea:.


----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

you actually look quite big on your pony, do you have long legs or somthing? hes a nice pony though.


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

Yeah, i agree with horsecrazy15, your legs do look a bit long. But you still look very good on him! x


----------



## Horse_love999 (Mar 17, 2007)

yea i was help training him ot get better in Dressage. But he and i showed together and got 1st and 3rd he's a great little pony, lots of spunk and personality as well. 

.:Chelsea:.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Ummmm ur a wee bit big for him arnt you???


Like I mean he's tiny!


----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

yer i think he's a gorgeous little pony though, what happened to him? did he go on and continue with dressage?


----------



## Horse_love999 (Mar 17, 2007)

Yes he continued with Dressage but got sold to a little girl, that wanted to compete in Dressage, but he is at a good home.   i miss him though, we had alot of great moments and adventures! lol

.:chelsea:.


----------



## ally_loves_her_horses (Jul 5, 2008)

you seem great .. only thing is ur hands are really close to the saddle and seem turned in cant really tell could just be the photos .. and ur toes are really pointed out and your horse could be rounder but otherwise great


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Good job. The only thing I found that would bug me was the toes (point them more in). NICE!


----------

